# 6D Mark II will not power up...



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm a newbie here, sorry if this post is in the wrong place. I'm a long-time frustrated Canon user and have been seriously considering packing up and going home and buying elsewhere. I held out for the 6Dm2, hoping for an improvement, and despite the reviews, I bought it any way and found it to be a vast improvement in some areas (this is my first foray into full-frame). However, on Thursday I leave for Hawaii for 10 days and as of just now, the 6Dm2 will not turn on, with two fresh batteries. It will not turn on. It's 3 weeks old and it's dead. I've searched the web for solutions and have tried everything I have found, but it will not come back to life. 

Meanwhile...the Nikon D850 specs are incredible. And the Sony A9 is amazing. Before the 6Dm2 announcement, I was considering the Nikon D750, but the D850 or A9 is the future. So, here's my dilemma: unless someone here can suggest a way to get my 6Dm2 powered in the next 3 days, I'm changing teams. Any ideas?

Sincerely, 
Exasperated lifetime Canon fanboy


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 29, 2017)

Sounds like an early failure, which happens occasionally with electronics. Return it and get the D850 or A9. It sounds like one of those is what you'd prefer, and you won't really be happy with a Canon now. Just make the switch.

Do, of course, note that those two cameras cost a great deal more than the 6D2, so it's not at all surprising their specs are "incredible" and "amazing" by comparison.

Enjoy Hawaii! I'll be there in a couple of months for the Ironman, with my trusty (and reliable as a hammer) 5D3.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 29, 2017)

If you can afford the D850 why are you messing around with the 6D2? Why not the 5D4?
If you cannot afford the D850 then by all means get the D750 - the one with the three product recalls due to technical problems in the design.


https://petapixel.com/2017/07/14/nikon-recalls-d750-third-time-shutter-issue/


A fanboy changing brands because of one failure does not sound like a fanboy especially when they are happy with the camera (as you seem to be). If I were you, I would not be wasting my time on chatrooms but would be phoning in person the place I bought it from and demanding and immediate replacement.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 29, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> would be phoning in person the place I bought it from and demanding and immediate replacement.


What he said ^


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

But...but...it's a lot more fun to come here, complain and threaten to switch brands, than to actually address the problem.


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks guys. I don't expect hugs here, but I was hoping for a back-door solution or something. I've loved Canon since my AE-1 in high school, but in the last decade or so, they've consistently lagged behind. I just spent last weekend photographing samurai swords at a museum in Japan. It's true what the reviews say about the limited dynamic range, but I can tolerate that as I'm not a professional; it's usually just pics of my kids. For travel and family pics, I don't need the power (and weight) of a 5DSr, 5DIV, or Nikon D810, so the 6Dm2 was perfect for me. But if it fails as a brand new product, my confidence in Canon is further diminished. Thank you, Lonely Boy, I'll go ahead and switch unless someone here has a magic solution.


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> But...but...it's a lot more fun to come here, complain and threaten to switch brands, than to actually address the problem.



Of course, that's the best solution, but I live in a small town in Japan and it's impossible to return/exchange it in the 3 days before I leave on vacation, but thanks for your helpful suggestion.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 29, 2017)

:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

Tokyotim said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But...but...it's a lot more fun to come here, complain and threaten to switch brands, than to actually address the problem.
> ...



Oh, ok. You can't exchange your 6DII before you go on vacation, but you can buy a D850 and lenses, and learn to be comfortable with the new system, before you leave. 

Have a nice trip.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 29, 2017)

Tokyotim said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > But...but...it's a lot more fun to come here, complain and threaten to switch brands, than to actually address the problem.
> ...



Wait, if you can't return/ exchange in the next three days, what was your first post about? You literally said "on Thursday I leave for Hawaii for 10 days ... unless someone here can suggest a way to get my 6Dm2 powered in the next 3 days, I'm changing teams". How are you planning on changing teams if you can't return the 6D2 in time?


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tokyotim said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



No, but here's the situation, the 6D also had a problem with not powering up, but there was a solution provided by Canon. I was hoping to find a similar solution here for the 6Dm2. Can anyone help a guy in need? Or am I wasting my time?


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Tokyotim said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I don't have time to return/exchange it. If I can't get it powered up before Thursday, I leave for Hawaii with only an iPhone camera. As a result of my frustration, I'm done with Canon. Some egoists here seem to see it as a "threat." It's not a threat, it's the reality of my level of frustration.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

I presume you have tried the 'hard reset' (power off, pull the battery, wait 30 s, replace battery, power on).


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I presume you have tried the 'hard reset' (power off, pull the battery, wait 30 s, replace battery, power on).



Yes, and thank you for trying to help. I've removed the battery(ies), SD cards, lens, everything, let it sit all day, and reinserted everything, and tried again in various combinations. Nothing works. It's just dead, as if no battery was installed. The 6D had a technique in which, after everything was removed, you could "reboot" the camera, and I was hoping the m2 had something similar.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 29, 2017)

A bit of empathy would not go astray here. 
If it were you with a new camera and it's stopped working you'd be a little pee'd of and cursing Canon.
I've no suggestions. You'd have to return or look for a replacement. If you returned it you could by something else in Hawaii. Best of luck with your issue. Don't let it spoil your trip. Sometimes it's good to let your camera at home and enjoy a place rather than photographing it.


----------



## padam (Aug 29, 2017)

Something similar happened here as well:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=166AE_0v9_c

Some 5D IV users reported the same with the earliest production models (not powering on), but they've probably cured it now.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 29, 2017)

Call the place you got it from and ask for a swap. It is (obviously) covered by warranty.....

In the meantime, turn the camera off, pull out the memory card and format it (low level), pull out the battery, let it sit for 10 minutes, and put it back together. Take the lens off, and see if just the bare body will boot....


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 29, 2017)

Tokyotim said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I presume you have tried the 'hard reset' (power off, pull the battery, wait 30 s, replace battery, power on).
> ...



Oh dear!

Sounds like replacement to me...... even if you get it to boot, I would not trust that camera again....


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> A bit of empathy would not go astray here.
> If it were you with a new camera and it's stopped working you'd be a little pee'd of and cursing Canon.
> I've no suggestions. You'd have to return or look for a replacement. If you returned it you could by something else in Hawaii. Best of luck with your issue. Don't let it spoil your trip. Sometimes it's good to let your camera at home and enjoy a place rather than photographing it.



Thank you, Hector1970. That's good advice. Sometimes we should stop and smell the roses.


----------



## PCM-madison (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't have a 6D Mii, but my 6D will not power up if the door covering the memory card is even slightly open.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 29, 2017)

I know that a few years ago the cameras had two batteries - the obvious one plus a second one (often hidden in behind the main battery compartment) that was used to save the settings, time/date etc. Do they still do that? Some power faults you had to remove that second battery to get a genuine full reset.


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

padam said:


> Something similar happened here as well:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=166AE_0v9_c
> 
> Some 5D IV users reported the same with the earliest production models (not powering on), but they've probably cured it now.



Interesting. Thank you, padam. So I'm not the only one...


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Tokyotim said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Thanks, Don. Yes, reliability is the long-term issue. Even if I get it working today, will it stop working next week?


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> I don't have a 6D Mii, but my 6D will not power up if the door covering the memory card is even slightly open.



Hmm...thanks. I'll check that.


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I know that a few years ago the cameras had two batteries - the obvious one plus a second one (often hidden in behind the main battery compartment) that was used to save the settings, time/date etc. Do they still do that? Some power faults you had to remove that second battery to get a genuine full reset.



Second battery? I have no idea. I'll look into that, thanks!


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 29, 2017)

For everyone who offered helpful ideas, I sincerely thank you. It's about 1am here in Tokyo and I'm gonna crash. I'll check in tomorrow and hope to find new ideas to get my (otherwise) awesome camera powered again. Gnite.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I know that a few years ago the cameras had two batteries - the obvious one plus a second one (often hidden in behind the main battery compartment) that was used to save the settings, time/date etc. Do they still do that? Some power faults you had to remove that second battery to get a genuine full reset.



You're referring to the 'clock battery' (date/time battery), a lithuim coin cell (e.g. my 1D X uses a CR2025). The 6DII doesn't have one of those (there's a small, non-accessible rechargable battery that holds the date/time while the main battery is out).


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > I know that a few years ago the cameras had two batteries - the obvious one plus a second one (often hidden in behind the main battery compartment) that was used to save the settings, time/date etc. Do they still do that? Some power faults you had to remove that second battery to get a genuine full reset.
> ...



Thanks, Neuro. I thought I remembered something a while ago about them doing it differently.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2017)

I would contact the store where you bought the camera and explain the issue. They should just exchange it. If you have a 30 day return right, you can try to just buy a new one and return the defect for a refund.

It may indeed be a bad battery door switch, but its likely to get worse even if you can occasionally get it to work.

Electronics equipment fails, usually early in its life, there is even a term for it, Infant Mortality. Its really unfortunate, but it happens with any product, be it a Camera, TV set, or automobile. 

Thats why electronics for aircraft are "burned in" or operated for a fixed time before going into service, it happens everywhere.

I would take a backup camera on a vacation, a SL2 makes a inexpensive backup, and it does very well for the price. Don't be afraid of buying another 6D MK II. With a different brand, you may have a learning curve as well as discover the features that are not in the advertisements which may or may not frustrate you.

Any of them can have infant mortality, so have a backup camera.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 29, 2017)

Contact the place you bought it from and explain that you are leaving for Hawaii in 3 days and there is not enough time for an exchange. They may agree to a full refund and you buy a new camera in Hawaii and you return the camera when you get back. This assumes you can afford it!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I would take a backup camera on a vacation, a SL2 makes a inexpensive backup, and it does very well for the price. Don't be afraid of buying another 6D MK II. With a different brand, you may have a learning curve as well as discover the features that are not in the advertisements which may or may not frustrate you.
> 
> Any of them can have infant mortality, so have a backup camera.



+1

When I travel and plan on taking pictures, I bring my 1D X and several lenses, along with my M2 + 11-22 and the EF mount adapter. The M2 is for daytime walkaround photography (I prefer blue hour pics at most destinations), but also serves as a backup for the 1D X. I had planned on getting an M6 to replace my M2 (which will go to my older daughter). Since I'm going to Italy in late September, I just ordered the M6 + 18-150 kit, which will give me a month to use it before I may _need_ it.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 29, 2017)

+1 for calling the place you bought it from, not emailing.. or texting.. Phoning, as you get the rapidity of a conversation so get to a fast conclusion, by all means ask for an email confirmation.

You can sound dissapointed, but not cross (be prepared to go through the rebooting basics with them). Many years ago my gran was going on holiday, new camera failed so the shop offered a free loan for a holiday, then all sorted out on return.

Maybe they'll suprise you in another way.. this is their opportunity to be creative.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 29, 2017)

+1 on a backup camera.....

I carry a waterproof P/S camera..... no matter how hard it rains, you can still use it... they can be fun while walking along the beach..... Also, beware of salt spray on your DSLR when at the ocean....


----------



## scyrene (Aug 29, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> A bit of empathy would not go astray here.
> If it were you with a new camera and it's stopped working you'd be a little pee'd of and cursing Canon.
> I've no suggestions. You'd have to return or look for a replacement. If you returned it you could by something else in Hawaii. Best of luck with your issue. Don't let it spoil your trip. Sometimes it's good to let your camera at home and enjoy a place rather than photographing it.



Everybody's different of course, but if I bought something brand new and it wouldn't even switch on, I'd immediately return it. Maybe I'd check online to see if there's a known issue. I would *not* spam a forum (check other recent threads) in order to have enough posts to allow me to post a new topic, then post one that, along with asking what to do, falls into the same old 'I've been a Canon user for a hundred years but THIS is the last straw and I'm jumping ship' mould. This can be a great forum for advice, but people generally get a response that matches the original query, especially how it's framed in the light of 'Canon is *******/I'm buying another brand' narrative.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 29, 2017)

???

Do you have a flight to Hawaii from "small town in Japan" or will you be flying out of Toyko's Narita or Haneda airport?

I assume you fly out of Tokyo... 

if so, you have to go to Tokyo anyway and if that is the case then wouldn't you have direct access to the Canon Service Center, and/or the camera shop that you bought your camera from?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

StudentOfLight said:


> if so, you have to go to Tokyo anyway and if that is the case then wouldn't you have direct access to the Canon Service Center...



I would not expect them to fix a 'camera won't power on' issue on the spot. Granted, Canon Service in NJ performed my 1D X shutter recall service (and cleaned the sensor, too) in less than an hour, while I waited. But I wouldn't count on that for every issue.

But maybe he could stop by Canon HQ on his way to the flight and complain to Mr. Mitarai that he's going to switch to Nikon because his 6DII failed.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm going to ask a very pointed, very basic but very specific multi-part question: 


The battery(ies) - have you verified that they are: 

A) Canon branded and new batteries (not 3rd party in other words - batteries report to the body and will cause issues of compatibility with firmware updates etc)... I've never heard of one failing to power it up at all, but hey, sometimes things change. 


B) Fully charged/functioning properly - in that they are able to sustain current and voltage? 


The Charger: Same A) and B) questions as above. 

Just trying to eliminate variables. I had a 6D that arrived from the factory with a broken power switch. The part didn't officially break until about 2 weeks of ownership, but sure enough, it broke. Took some convincing at the service center that they should cover it under warranty, but they eventually did replace it... they didn't, however cover it under warranty and made an odd claim in their repair bill about that fact - that it wouldn't be under warranty. I found that incredibly odd, but it likely was linked to the potential for the camera to have been gray market, not from an authorized re-seller. Just noting that as a side-bar if/when you do talk to Canon - you may have a long-drawn out discussion with them about legitimate warranty coverage.


----------



## hbr (Aug 29, 2017)

If it were me, I would first phone the store where I purchased it from. Most reputable retailers offer a 30 day return with no questions asked. Under the circumstances I would ask for a refund of my money along with an RMA number and ship the camera back to them. While I waited for them to refund my money, if I had enough money in my savings account I would purchase another one. That way you will have one for your vacation.

Secondly, give your local Canon Service a call. They may know of a solution that they haven't published yet.

While it is rare for Canon cameras to fail so quickly, it does happen. Who knows, the box may have been dropped and although there is no visible damage to the box or contents, the Jarring could have been enough to break something inside or as was suggested earlier it could just be a case of infant mortality. It does happen.

I would suspect a failure of the battery or memory card door sensors.

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## jcfalconer (Aug 30, 2017)

Does this camera have a battery that will still fit in the compartment if it is rotated by 180 degrees? If so, check and make sure you are putting the battery in correctly. I seem to remember reading about a recent Canon in which the battery fits two ways, but obviously only one way will power it up.


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 30, 2017)

mnclayshooter said:


> I'm going to ask a very pointed, very basic but very specific multi-part question:
> 
> 
> The battery(ies) - have you verified that they are:
> ...



Interesting...your situation with the 6D is nearly the same as mine. I bought it August 4 and it functioned fine until yesterday. Now, when I select the switch to ON, nothing happens. And yes, the batteries are new Canon original batteries that, as of yesterday, were fully charged with a new charger. Thanks!


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for your help. It looks like there's no magic reset option that I thought one of you experts might be aware of. It's simply a defective product.

And unfortunately, there's simply no time to exchange it before I leave. I'm an airline pilot and will only be home for a few hours before I fly out to Hawaii (from Osaka) and there's just no time to make it all the to the camera store and airport in time. 

I'll go with the suggestion to buy a second camera, which I'll do when I get to Hawaii, and deal with the 6Dm2 when I get back. Thanks again!


----------



## Tokyotim (Aug 30, 2017)

And one last note, sorry to bomb your site last night. I had been waiting for this FF enthusiast camera for a couple of years. Previously I used a 70D and loved it. But the competition keeps innovating, and when the 6Dm2 finally came out, although the specs were slightly disappointing, it was the right camera for me. I have had it 3 weeks, and NOW it breaks, when there's no time to exchange it? So, hoping for a fix, I found your site and submitted my query, but I should have kept the emotion out of it. Thanks again for everyone with helpful ideas.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2017)

Tokyotim said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help. It looks like there's no magic reset option that I thought one of you experts might be aware of. It's simply a defective product.
> 
> And unfortunately, there's simply no time to exchange it before I leave. I'm an airline pilot and will only be home for a few hours before I fly out to Hawaii (from Osaka) and there's just no time to make it all the to the camera store and airport in time.
> 
> I'll go with the suggestion to buy a second camera, which I'll do when I get to Hawaii, and deal with the 6Dm2 when I get back. Thanks again!



I understand your disappointment, there is indeed no magic reset button, or fix that I am aware of. it may be a minor fix, but it will need to go to Canon.

Good Luck.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 30, 2017)

In Japan, you should be able to return the camera from place of purchase. Just bring in your camera, and receipt or warranty card the shop should have stamped when you bought it. Just walk up to any staff, and say you have a problem. They will take you aside to a special desk where you can walk through the problem with them.
They will apologize, bow, apologize again, bow, and you will be able to get a new camera, or a refund. As long as your claim is legit, they will probably take good care of you and bow apologize a third time. 

If you don't have time to take it to the store, Canon service centers will be your best bet, but will probably only fix the issue, not give you a new camera, or refund your purchase. 

As for the timing for the upcoming trip to hawaii, that is unfortunate. If you are a CPS member, they may lend you a body for your travels if you explain the situation, but probably up to the CPS staff member. 

In this day and age, shows importance of owning a back up body. Even a used M series with ef adaptor, you can still get some good shots and it is a cheap alternative to new dSLR. If buying something used is an option, check mapcamera, phone them, and ask for delivery tomorrow, if you are not on Okinawa, or Hokkaido, they will get it to you next day.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 30, 2017)

Tokyotim said:


> And one last note, sorry to bomb your site last night. I had been waiting for this FF enthusiast camera for a couple of years. Previously I used a 70D and loved it. But the competition keeps innovating, and when the 6Dm2 finally came out, although the specs were slightly disappointing, it was the right camera for me. I have had it 3 weeks, and NOW it breaks, when there's no time to exchange it? So, hoping for a fix, I found your site and submitted my query, but I should have kept the emotion out of it. Thanks again for everyone with helpful ideas.



Call the company you bought it from, explain your situation, and ask if they can send someone out to the airport to do a swap there. You might get lucky, there are a lot of very nice people out there.....


----------



## unfocused (Aug 30, 2017)

I find this thread painful and distressing. So much time has been wasted when there isn't much time available.

1) did you purchase from an authorized Canon dealer? 

2) was it a physical shop that you can walk into?

3) wherever you purchased it, you should call immediately and explain the problem and ask for the necessary return authorization and ask them to immediately ship the replacement item to the address you will be at in Hawaii.

4) return the item by overnight express and ask them to ship the replacement by overnight express to Hawaii. You may need to pay shipping. 

5) if you can, before shipping it off find an authorized Canon dealer and take it in to them to show them what the problem is. If they can see it and touch it they may identify the problem. If not, at least you know that the unit is defective.

6) in dealing with the original seller be polite but firm. Explore every option available and ask for a supervisor if necessary. Don't get off the phone until you've reached a fair agreement that resolves the problem. 

7) airline pilots are a trusted and respected occupation. They may be more willing to accommodate you than they would an ordinary customer.


----------



## hbr (Aug 30, 2017)

One other thought. Does Canon have a repair facility in Hawaii? They probably do. Since the camera is still under warranty, you could take it with you and have it repaired quickly there. Still, call Canon Service as they may have an easy fix that they haven't published yet. Canon might even let you swap it out in Hawaii due to your circumstances. We can always hope.

Brian


----------



## malarcky (Sep 1, 2017)

If you are a CPS member, you can't even add the 6D Mk II to your list of available camera bodies. I keep looking for it to appear in the drop down list, and just checked it today to no avail. Come on Canon. I would like to add this camera body to my list, as there are advantage to have it listed, I think.


----------



## candyman (Sep 1, 2017)

malarcky said:


> If you are a CPS member, you can't even add the 6D Mk II to your list of available camera bodies. I keep looking for it to appear in the drop down list, and just checked it today to no avail. Come on Canon. I would like to add this camera body to my list, as there are advantage to have it listed, I think.


I am a CPS member and in CPS Europe you can add it. I added it some 3 weeks ago


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2017)

@ pookie – I guess you missed the part where the OP was asking for some help (and admittedly, the brand switch threat smells trollish). But thanks anyway for your usual helpful contribution to the discussion.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Sep 1, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> @ pookie – I guess you missed the part where the OP was asking for some help (and admittedly, the brand switch threat smells trollish). But thanks anyway for your usual helpful contribution to the discussion.


Comment removed by Mod ...


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > @ pookie – I guess you missed the part where the OP was asking for some help (and admittedly, the brand switch threat smells trollish). But thanks anyway for your usual helpful contribution to the discussion.
> ...



Yes, but look at the intent....

It was to find out what to do.... many items can be reset to factory default by weird combinations of buttons, perhaps that was all he was after.....

In the end, some posters gave good advice like call the dealer, verifying cards and batteries, etc.... put yourself in his shoes..... he has a bricked camera, about to go on vacation, and does not know what to do.... we should ask ourselves "did I try to help?", and if the answer is not yes, perhaps you should ask yourself why?


----------



## unfocused (Sep 2, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> LonelyBoy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Valid point Don. I hope that my response was on the "try to help" side. On the other hand, while Pookie's reaction was blunt I can understand the frustration. Common sense would dictate that the logical first step is to contact the seller and not waste valuable time asking people on the internet to diagnose the problem. 

As I said before, these kinds of threads bother me because I can sense time ticking away when the OP should have been taking action. The fact that the OP was wasting so much time on the forum makes me a bit suspicious. Not that the problem wasn't real, but that I wonder if he was being forthright about where and under what conditions he bought the camera in the first place, since under almost any legitimate and legal purchase option the obvious choice was to contact the seller immediately and seek a solution through the proper channels.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > LonelyBoy said:
> ...



I agree...

When it is time critical, the very first thing that I would have done is to call the place that I got the camera from, tell them that it has failed, and try to arrange a swap.... Although the web can be a great source of obscure knowledge, in this case the answer should have been obvious.....

You have a new device....
it has failed in the first few weeks...
it is under manufacturer's warranty....
it is almost certainly within "swap time" for defective items from the store...
return it to the store! They will either swap it out for a new one, refund your money, or send it off to service... but all options start with returning it to the store.

These things should be obvious, and to those of us who have been through it before it is old hat. For newbies who are not sure how things work, I can see them asking (what we perceive as) stupid questions, but you have to learn somehow..... so I try to explain it to them as best as I can.


----------



## Talys (Sep 2, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> When it is time critical, the very first thing that I would have done is to call the place that I got the camera from, tell them that it has failed, and try to arrange a swap....



When time ISN'T critical, I would STILL call the place the place I got the camera from ;D

Voice dial... "Call Camera Store!" ... "Camera Joe, that shiny new camera you sold me doesn't turn on! HALP!!!" ... "Can you bring it down? We'll take a look at it right away!"


----------



## nc0b (Sep 8, 2017)

Sounds like a good suggestion to notify your vendor the camera died and you want a refund. Get the return paperwork rolling and if possible ship it back before you leave. Take your Canon len(s) with you and buy a new body in Hawaii. 

I would never leave myself in a situation where I only had one body and was planning a major trip. When I went to Easter Island, I took a 6D and a 60D. When I went to Alaska I took two bodies, and when in England I had my 6D and 5DsR. I still have my 40D, and it takes perfectly good pictures. In a pinch I would be more than satisfied to shoot my 40D over my iPhone. 

My original Rebel (D300 ?) was failing after 8 years and I had two 28-135mm zooms where IS failed. At no time was I stopped by a single point of failure. Own at a minimum two bodies and two lenses, even if some are old. If someone says you cannot take a good picture with a 10 or 12 megapixel camera, ignore them. As to the 6D II having a poor dynamic range, give me a break. There are many professionals shooting the 6D, and I am sure will use the 6D II. Too many amateurs worry about the numbers game specs and neglect to actually carry their gear and push the shutter button.


----------

